# Wilson Staff Dx2 Soft



## Thexindi (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello my review with one round of golf with the Wilson Staff Dx2 Soft golf balls.

I first noticed that they dont feel that soft they feel nice and look really nice too but dont feel soft.
But they do feel very soft when they come off the club face, I usually use Pro V1s and Callaway Tour balls which are amazing balls and of course expensive, and when I drive with those balls I hear a nice solid high pitched loud ping especially with my new Ping G30,
The I drove with the Wilson Staff Dx2 Soft and the sound totally changed, to the point it actually put me off altitle.

Spin, Distance I wouldn't say are bad or good with them and for the price too Id say you couldn't go really wrong with them if that's the price range you want to spend on balls Â£15 ish.
They are golf balls you do want to get on with because they do look the business.


----------

